# HD TiVo Series 3 in Beta?!?



## jb007 (Mar 17, 2001)

Check out this article from Engadget.

It refers to an interview with TiVo Opps Mgr, and alludes to speculation the TiVo Series 3 may already be in private beta testing!

There is no release date or price info stated


----------



## HogarthNH (Dec 28, 2001)

jb007 said:


> Check out this article from Engadget.
> 
> It refers to an interview with TiVo Opps Mgr, and alludes to speculation the TiVo Series 3 may already be in private beta testing!


"may already be" ???
_*"may already be" ???*_

If it's not, you won't see it until 2007.

H


----------



## jb007 (Mar 17, 2001)

HogarthNH said:


> "may already be" ???
> _*"may already be" ???*_
> 
> If it's not, you won't see it until 2007.
> ...


Seeing as how some have opined the Series 3 is "vapor-ware" at this point, "may already be" is a good thing in my book


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

Yea I saw this and immedately went to put my app in to be a TiVo Beta tester. I'd love to get my hands on one of these units - my HDTV is useless without an HD TiVo.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you do, be sure to specify that you are a digital cable subscriber. Us satellite riff-raff need not apply.


----------



## BellevueTivoFan (Feb 7, 2004)

doormat said:


> Yea I saw this and immedately went to put my app in to be a TiVo Beta tester. I'd love to get my hands on one of these units - my HDTV is useless without an HD TiVo.


How do you apply to be a beta tester? I'd love to do that.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

https://betaapp.tivo.com/tivo-beta/register/index.do


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

stevel said:


> If you do, be sure to specify that you are a digital cable subscriber. Us satellite riff-raff need not apply.


I'm going to get cable as soon as I get my hands on an S3. I'm willing to get cable to beta test and S3, they need switchers to test as well. (That's my story anyway.)


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yeah, my story too.


----------



## Mako (Sep 22, 2002)

My guess is that it is in internal testing. Probably employees and "friedlies" are testing it now (if anyone truely is).

Hopefully it will hit consumer testing someday soon. I am waiting anxiously for a HD TiVo. I cannot stand my Scientific Atlanta HD-PVR. It works.. but the interface is just aweful and the analog recording or standard def playback is aweful. Then again I hear TiVo is working with Comcast on interface or box or both.

I am spoiled by TiVo goodness. Man they really got it right the first time!


----------



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

Just filled out my application..

My wife and I are definitely big TiVo devotees. We'll be getting a Series3 as soon as it is released. The only reason I've stuck with DTV is the dual tuner support in the DirecTiVo, and the fact that it was the only option for getting an HD capable TiVo.

I've given multiple SA TiVos away as gifts. Really looking forward to the Series3.


----------



## wes000 (Apr 5, 2004)

What are the main differences between series 2 and series 3?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

wes000 said:


> What are the main differences between series 2 and series 3?


HD capability, cable card capability, ATSC OTA, 2 tuners*, no recording from analog video (except NTSC rf), a front panel which displays the current programs being recorded.

*2 tuners is new to standalone, not to DTiVos.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

btwyx said:


> ...a front panel which displays the current programs being recorded....


Not sure about that one. It will display the program information on playback, but may not on recording. That's the way the Sony DHG units are, anyway.

Also, don't forget about the changes to the peanut...backlighting will be nice.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Not sure about that one. It will display the program information on playback, but may not on recording.


At the San Francisco meet they said would display the current recording program. To which people wanted a way to turn that off so it wouldn't say something naughty when their mom were visiting.

What's being played back seems pretty lame, you already know that.


----------

